# Finnish Hawker Hurricane Mk1 restoration project http://hurricanehc-452.blogspot.com/



## FinnishHurricane (Nov 4, 2011)

The primary motivation behind this blog is my own personal interest towards old aircraft and photography which I am studying at the moment. I was granted a great opportunity by the Aviation Museum of Central Finland to photograph the restoration project of former Finnish Air Force Hawker Hurricane Mk. I HC-452 fighter aircraft. I tend to add weekly news from the project with photographs. I believe that this is also a good opportunity to show the hard behind the scenes work which takes place during a project like this. 
Take A look my Blog
Projekti Hawker Hurricane (HC-452)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you. Worthwhile effort. 

MM


----------

